# Lower back maintenance



## mct601 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a minor issue with my L5/S1 (vertebrae is angulated, and at one point was putting pressure on the sciatic nerve). Its day to day, some days I feel 17 again some days I feel 45. I accept this as part of my life, but there is probably something I can do to improve the consistent day to day comfort.

What do you guys do on your off time to maintain a healthy lower back?

Stretches? Foam rollers? Light weight training? Nutritional changes (I notice hydration = improve comfort)


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm a big fan of those back extension machines at the gym: https://www.google.com/search?q=bac...=A_t7V82mI8jwmAHv3K3wAw#imgrc=yFZoZpptwxX4SM:

They strengthen your back without placing excess strain on it like a deadlift or even a squat.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 5, 2016)

Underoath87 said:


> I'm a big fan of those back extension machines at the gym: https://www.google.com/search?q=back+extensions&rlz=1CASMAE_enUS528US528&espv=2&biw=1093&bih=506&tbm=isch&imgil=yFZoZpptwxX4SM%3A%3B2_PGi_Y256cN6M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fbodybuilding-wizard.com%252Fback-extension%252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=yFZoZpptwxX4SM%3A%2C2_PGi_Y256cN6M%2C_&usg=__eyCo_bFD8FPTORaECYb-jpfHFCo=&ved=0ahUKEwiNtK3X-NzNAhVIOCYKHW9uCz4QyjcIQQ&ei=A_t7V82mI8jwmAHv3K3wAw#imgrc=yFZoZpptwxX4SM:
> 
> They strengthen your back without placing excess strain on it like a deadlift or even a squat.


I always thought that was more of a core/abs exercise.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 6, 2016)

i often find that strengthining "opposite muscles" to your back helps a lot, a good core will go a long way. When i was playing sports in college my strength coach had us to do all of this ab work, then he had us do "good mornings" with 10 pounds. I would highly advise to not do a ton of weighted squats/deadlifts. Bodyweight possibly. Also a good stretch can go a long long long way. I find when i get a good stretch of my glutes and hamstrings and delts/ lats it takes an immense amount of pressure off my back. I would also reccomend giving yoga a shot, assuming you can get past the "girly" factor some people associate with it. good inserts for shoes/boots? i always called them "iron crosses":https://www.google.com/search?q=iro...UICSgC&biw=1280&bih=658#imgrc=0bIbdmvvJlKGeM:


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jul 6, 2016)

As mentioned, back pain is largely a biproduct of weak core. If you are not looking to become a gym rat or buy expensive equipment, look into a TRX system. They are relatively cheap and super portable/adaptable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indybourne45 (Jul 8, 2016)

mct601 said:


> I have a minor issue with my L5/S1 (vertebrae is angulated, and at one point was putting pressure on the sciatic nerve). Its day to day, some days I feel 17 again some days I feel 45. I accept this as part of my life, but there is probably something I can do to improve the consistent day to day comfort.
> 
> What do you guys do on your off time to maintain a healthy lower back?
> 
> Stretches? Foam rollers? Light weight training? Nutritional changes (I notice hydration = improve comfort)


I've had great success using an inversion table. This was also recommended by my chiropractor.


----------



## daysquad (Jul 16, 2016)

Try to perform a 3-5 minute planking daily- This will increase the tone of your ab/back muscle. Just sharing because my doctor recommended me to perform this exercise.


----------

